# Bad cats. now what?



## 928mike (Apr 25, 2011)

So my cat decided to blow. Looking for suggestions on if I should replace them? or go cat-less. If I go cat-less, what else is needed to be changed?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

For catless just a tune would be all. The manufacturer is supposed to warrant cats to 100,000 miles


----------

